# GHRP, CJC-1295, & HGH Together?



## wraggejxk (Feb 29, 2012)

Is it pointless and a waste of money to run GHRP-6+CJC-1295+HGH, or would it be better HGH alone, or CJC-1295+GHRP-6?


 Thanks for the help.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 1, 2012)

The addition of the peptides would create a HGH pulse that would be beneficial even with HGH supplementation.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 1, 2012)

The combo will double the amount if synthetic gh.Even with a natural gh pulse would be a great thing.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 1, 2012)

I did some research for a few months with what you outlined above, and it was f'ing phenomenal.


----------



## Thresh (Mar 1, 2012)

How could you even think it was a bad thing? 


5"10
200lbs
BF = around 15% (guess)
600mg Tren E, 325mg Test Cyp week


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd take my GH dose in the AM and then since your natural pulse is the highest during sleep, I'd take the pep's right before bed.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 4, 2012)

When i get back on gh i will research with gh and ipam/cjc post workout and prebed.


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

1295 and rp 6 are not your best choices
rp 2 gives a bigger pulse w/out as much hunger pang and 1293 or mod grf is far superior to 95. 95 causes a bleed like a female secretes, where 93 is a pulse which is what you are looking for: + in this situation 1+1 does not = 2 more like 4 when combined the right way
as far as research during hgh, why not


----------



## celticthug (Mar 5, 2012)

well im useing the 2 an ur cjc w/o dac.with 2 -3 iu's of lilly.an id have to say itworks titties.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

dfwtp said:


> 1295 and rp 6 are not your best choices
> rp 2 gives a bigger pulse w/out as much hunger pang and 1293 or mod grf is far superior to 95. 95 causes a bleed like a female secretes, where 93 is a pulse which is what you are looking for: + in this situation 1+1 does not = 2 more like 4 when combined the right way
> as far as research during hgh, why not


 
the cjc we're discussing is cjc 1295 w/out dac aka mod grf 1-29.  1295 w DAC is what will cause gh bleed.  And you are correct that ghrp2 is stronger w/ a slightly higher potential for side effects.


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> the cjc we're discussing is cjc 1295 w/out dac aka mod grf 1-29.  1295 w DAC is what will cause gh bleed.  And you are correct that ghrp2 is stronger w/ a slightly higher potential for side effects.



allright, just was going from post 1 where he said 1295. no prob.
as far as sides, I like numb hands. lets me know it is working


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

lol.. I like it too... but it also raises cortisol and prolactin levels a little more than ipam or 6 does, but it's still within the upper end of "Normal" range.


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

i only really worry about prolac. when researching hexarelin


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hex and GHRP-2 are neck and neck in that regards.


----------



## dfwtp (Mar 5, 2012)

well not quite  hex should only be used for @ 3weeks at a time. ghrp 2 does not need to be cycled nearly that often


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

due to desensitization.. I was referring to prolactin and cortisol levels since that is what we were discussing


----------

